# Adoption et Protection animale > Adoption Chat >  SIKI 1 an malformation des pattes avant à adopter - Handi'cats (27)

## papillon60000

Informations sur l'animal


*Nom:* SIKI
*Type:* Européen
						
						
*Sexe:* Femelle
*Âge:* 1 an 3 mois 
*N° d'identification:* 250269100192796
*Stérilisé ?* Oui
*Compatible :* 
						
						
						 Chats,
						
						





Situation actuelle


*Lieu :* 27 - Eure
*Situation :* En famille d'accueil
*Cet animal :* 
								
									est handicapé blessé et/ou malade, 
								
								
								
								
							
							







Contact


*E-mail :* handicats.adoptions@gmail.com





Conditions


*Covoiturages :* Acceptés
*Familles d'accueil:* Souhaitées




 Siki est une jeune chatte tricolore née le 25/10/2021 qui vient de Mayotte ! Elle nous a été confiée par une association qui uvre sur place. En effet, Siki est née avec une malformation des pattes avant. Cela ne l'empêche pas de vivre pratiquement normalement, néanmoins elle aura besoin de légers aménagements, elle ne devra notamment pas pouvoir grimper trop haut pour ne pas avoir à se réceptionner sur ses pattes avant pour descendre. Bien sûr, les sorties en extérieur sont totalement proscrites ou uniquement en enclos extérieur totalement sécurisé pour sa sécurité. Siki est très sociable et câline, elle aime les autres chats et n'apprécie pas du tout les chiens, elle devra être placée obligatoirement avec au moins un autre chat sociable.

Pucée (250269100192796), vaccinée TCL, stérilisée, testée FIV/FELV négatif et déparasitée interne/externe
Visible à Beaumont le Roger (27170) mais selon l'endroit, un covoiturage organisé par l'association est possible, partout ou presque, en France
Frais d'adoption demandés

Pour postuler, Samantha handicats.adoptions@gmail.com


*HANDI'CATS*
*Association de sauvetage, accueil sécurisé et adapté et placement de chats et*
*chiens handicapés, blessés et/ou malades*
*https://www.facebook.com/associationhandicats


*

----------


## papillon60000

15/04/2022 : "Notre petite Siki qui est née malformée des 2 pattes avant a été stérilisée la semaine dernière. La coquine a réussi a tirer sur un fil et a provoqué une infection par la suite ... 
Heureusement vue très vite la plaie a été réouverte pour nettoyer l'intérieur et une mèche a été posée durant 24H. 
Tout va très bien depuis mais pour elle c'est collerette + gros pansement jusqu'au retrait définitif des fils ! Après quelques jours de convalescence elle a rejoint les petits copains et profite du soleil ces jours ci 
Merci a nos employées et a mon équipe de gérer en mon absence, les allers retours chez les vétérinaires, étant malade en ce moment ! "

----------


## aurore27

ptg

----------


## papillon60000

20/04/2022 : "La belle Siki poursuit sa convalescence suite à l'infection de sa cicatrice de stérilisation (c'est ça quand on sait pas se tenir tranquille). Pour le moment c'est propre sous le pansement mais il faut bien surveiller, Siki c'est un vrai petit ver de terre"

----------


## GADYNETTE

j'espère que la jolie puce trouvera SA FAMILLE

----------


## papillon60000

Notre Siki a terminé sa convalescence et ses soins, adieu la collerette !! 
Siki qui a une malformation des pattes avant et qui a environ 7 mois, est a l'adoption !

----------


## aurore27

ptg

----------


## papillon60000

"Siki en pleine lévitation... Elle fait comme tous les jeunes chaque année, elle prend la toile d'ombrage pour un trempoline "

----------


## papillon60000

22/07/2022 : "Siki quand on lui met une serviette humide au sol pour rafraichir
"Merci mais nan merci" 
Siki nous vient de Mayotte, elle est née malformée des 2 pattes avant et est toujours à l'adoption"

----------


## aurore27

ptg

----------


## GADYNETTE

il ne faudrait pas que les malformations soient un frein à son adoption. Elle est trop mignonne

----------


## papillon60000

Les premiers rayons du soleil au réveil sont les meilleurs . Voilà comment Siki accueil Dorine ce matin 
Siki est toujours a l'adoption ... Elle est née malformée des 2 pattes avant qui sont en "crochets", vous pouvez retrouver sa fiche adoption sur Association Handi'Cats - Adoptions
Le contact UNIQUE est : handicats.adoptions@gmail.com

----------


## papillon60000

"Non non, c'est n'est pas cette petite plume jaune entre ses 2 yeux qui fait loucher Siki, vous n'aviez peut être pas remarqué, mais elle a un strabisme naturel
Siki est a l'adoption déjà depuis plusieurs mois, elle est née malformée de ses 2 pattes avant, vous pouvez retrouver sa fiche adoption et plus de photos d'elle sur Association Handi'Cats - Adoptions !
Et le contact pour envoyer sa candidature est handicats.adoptions@gmail.com"

----------


## papillon60000

un petit kangourou !

----------

